
Moment-based quantile sketches for efficient aggregation - matt_d
https://dawn.cs.stanford.edu/2018/08/29/moments/
======
cosmic_ape
the page doesn't load

~~~
ivan_ah
archive link
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180831174620/https://dawn.cs.s...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180831174620/https://dawn.cs.stanford.edu/2018/08/29/moments/)

